# Home Made Mini Mill



## Eddie39 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Guys thought id post this photo of my homemade mini mill as i had to dig it outta the back of the shed to get it all tightened up and ready for some work
haven't used it for a long time ,,as i had nothing to use it on,cant wait till tomorrow morning to get it all hooked up ,and start milling dimensional timber i think it ll have to be 4x4 beams to begin with as Ive pagodas to build for the local community centre in the near future ..
Enjoy
View attachment 128274


View attachment 128275


View attachment 128276


View attachment 128277


View attachment 128278


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2010)

Eddie39 said:


> Hi Guys thought id post this photo of my homemade mini mill as i had to dig it outta the back of the shed to get it all tightened up and ready for some work
> haven't used it for a long time ,,as i had nothing to use it on,cant wait till tomorrow morning to get it all hooked up ,and start milling dimensional timber i think it ll have to be 4x4 beams to begin with as Ive pagodas to build for the local community centre in the near future ..
> Enjoy
> View attachment 128274
> ...



Wow, those aluminum extrusions are neat. . . What are they originally for??

Cool looking mill.


----------



## Eddie39 (Mar 7, 2010)

To be totally honest i couldn't tell you what they were originally used for, i asked a friend that worked as a maintenance engineer for a large American company to see if he could get me any box steel but he landed with this instead so that's what i used it sure lightens things up that's for sure,I ended up having all my mill bodies made from this and stainless so no rust at all.


----------



## mtngun (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like a solid design.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 7, 2010)

Eddie39 said:


> To be totally honest i couldn't tell you what they were originally used for, i asked a friend that worked as a maintenance engineer for a large American company to see if he could get me any box steel but he landed with this instead so that's what i used it sure lightens things up that's for sure,I ended up having all my mill bodies made from this and stainless so no rust at all.





http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale__W0QQ_fsubZ6479546


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good!

A lot of extrusions like that are used for things like custom window and Plexiglas installations etc. for things like office cubicles and the like. There are similar extrusions to hold the glass in hockey arenas, but they're specially to be nice and smooth on the outside so they don't tear a player's face off! Really though, the uses for it are limitless and I keep seeing stuff like that in more and more creative applications.


----------



## Eddie39 (Mar 7, 2010)

It is a solid design and its served me well i cant complain ,if i was ever going to make another one the only thing i think i would change ,would be the distance between the bar and the beam runners and that would be about it...


----------



## splitpost (Mar 7, 2010)

looks like a stong setup ,thanks for the pics


----------



## gemniii (Mar 7, 2010)

Not to thread hijack totally, but has anyone found a good source for aluminum slotted struts?


----------

